# Anja Kampe



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I just got back from a performance of _Die Walküre_ at the Bayerische Staatsoper. At the end of the performance, Anja Kampe, who sang the role of Sieglinde to rapturous applause, was awarded the coveted title of Kammersängerin in a short ceremony on stage.

I've only ever seen her in this one role (twice), which she sang very well. But I'm not familiar with any of her other work. Any thoughts on this dramatic soprano? Recordings to recommend?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Taplow said:


> I just got back from a performance of _Die Walküre_ at the Bayerische Staatsoper. At the end of the performance, Anja Kampe, who sang the role of Sieglinde to rapturous applause, was awarded the coveted title of Kammersängerin in a short ceremony on stage.
> 
> I've only ever seen her in this one role (twice), which she sang very well. But I'm not familiar with any of her other work. Any thoughts on this dramatic soprano? Recordings to recommend?


Search the name on Amazon or PrestoClassical and see what comes up.

My recollection is that she is very good. I think she is in a Fidelio production, either DVD or CD.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I've also only known her as Sieglinde, but looking at her schedule she has sung both an Isolde & Brunnhilde, although not at the major houses. She also has some Kundry's coming up. Like Fritz said, she has some Leonore's under her belt too 

Taptow, who was the Wotan? How was he? The Brunnhilde?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Taplow said:


> I just got back from a performance of _Die Walküre_ at the Bayerische Staatsoper. At the end of the performance, Anja Kampe, who sang the role of Sieglinde to rapturous applause, was awarded the coveted title of Kammersängerin in a short ceremony on stage.
> 
> I've only ever seen her in this one role (twice), which she sang very well. But I'm not familiar with any of her other work. Any thoughts on this dramatic soprano? Recordings to recommend?


http://www.bookbutler.com/music/search?keyword=Anja+Kampe

All Wagner as far as I see.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Pugg said:


> http://www.bookbutler.com/music/search?keyword=Anja+Kampe
> 
> All Wagner as far as I see.


She also sings Leonore, Katerina from Lady Macbeth, & Tosca, but she's definitely a Wagnerian predominantly


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> http://www.bookbutler.com/music/search?keyword=Anja+Kampe
> 
> All Wagner as far as I see.


Oops, on that Fidelio I mentioned, it was Anja Silja on DVD, not Anja Kampe.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> She also sings Leonore, Katerina from Lady Macbeth, & Tosca, but she's definitely a Wagnerian predominantly


Could only find https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/7979079--beethoven-fidelio-op-72 on record, as OP requested.
But I could be wrong, oh, and also Schreker: Die Gezeichneten.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Ohhh I apologize, I thought we were speaking about her work, not only recordings. I understand now


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I've only seen her as Sieglinde and I wasn't impressed. Her lacked the silvery sheen I associate with the role. However, she is Kundry in this excellent Blu-ray of Parsifal and this part works much better for her. (I would imagine her Isolde is good too.)









N.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Bonetan said:


> Taplow, who was the Wotan? How was he? The Brunnhilde?


The entire cast was generally outstanding, the only exceptions being some of the lesser Valkyries, who had trouble projecting over the orchestra.

Wotan: John Lundgren

A last-minute stand-in since Wolfgang Koch was ill. While I enjoyed Koch as Wotan earlier in Das Rheingold, Lundgren was by far the superior Wotan, bringing not only vocal power and quality but also some serious anguish to the role, especially in the second act scene with Fricka.

Fricka: Ekaterina Gubanova

Perfectly suited to the role of the goddess defending her honour and chiding her husband for his follies. Excellent!

Brünnhilde: Nina Stemme

Generally not a huge fan of Stemme. I've seen her as a lacklustre ice queen in Turandot and a number of other roles that similarly fell a little short. But here she did very well, displaying girlish warrior pride, devotion, confusion and fear in equal measure.

Siegmund: Simon O'Neill

Not the ideal Siegmund in terms of looks, but an excellent vocal quality and perfect delivery from "Wes Herd dies auch sei?" to the final, fatal moment. Unfortunately did not garner the applause from the audience that I thought he deserved.

Hunding: Ain Anger

Anger sang Fafner in Das Rheingold just a few days ago, so I had some difficulty seeing him in another role. Menacing enough, but not quite as menacing as Hans-Peter König, whom I saw sing the role a few years ago.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

The Conte said:


> I've only seen her as Sieglinde and I wasn't impressed. Her lacked the silvery sheen I associate with the role. However, she is Kundry in this excellent Blu-ray of Parsifal and this part works much better for her. (I would imagine her Isolde is good too.)
> 
> View attachment 101016
> 
> ...


In terms of her portrayal of the role, I somewhat agree. In many ways she came across as a lovestruck schoolgirl, later transforming into a somewhat unsympathetic, even pathetic victim. But I cannot fault her vocal performance.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Taplow said:


> In terms of her portrayal of the role, I somewhat agree. In many ways she came across as a lovestruck schoolgirl, later transforming into a somewhat unsympathetic, even pathetic victim. But I cannot fault her vocal performance.


I saw her in 2013 so it may be that her voice and technique have developed since then.

N.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Taplow said:


> Wotan: John Lundgren
> 
> A last-minute stand-in since Wolfgang Koch was ill. While I enjoyed Koch as Wotan earlier in Das Rheingold, Lundgren was by far the superior Wotan, bringing not only vocal power and quality but also some serious anguish to the role, especially in the second act scene with Fricka.


Oh cool! I read about this production. What an asset to be able to have your Rheingold Alberich turn around & sing the Walküre Wotan! Thanks for the info


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

If anyone would like to see this production (of Die Walküre), the Bayerische Staatsoper are doing a live broadcast this evening starting at 17:00 CET:

https://www.staatsoper.de/tv.html?no_cache=1

The video will be available for later viewing from tomorrow (23.01) at 01:00, for 24 hours.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oops, on that Fidelio I mentioned, it was Anja Silja on DVD, not Anja Kampe.


There IS a 2014 Fidelio recording with Kampe from Milan's Scala (the rest: Peter Mattei, Falk Struckmann, Klaus Florian Vogt), Daniel Barenboim conducting:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/fidelio-oper-beethoven-vogt-kampe-barenboim-milano-2014__e4gqrl2nx6u


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

I've heard Anja Kampe in the role of Brünnhilde in the 2017 Easter Salzburg Festival production of Die Walküre (Wotan: Vitalij Kowaljow; Siegmund: Peter Seiffert; Hunding: Georg Zeppenfeld; Sieglinde: Anja Harteros) with Christian Thielemann conducting:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/die-walkure-oper-wagner-seiffert-harterosthielemann-salzburg-2017__zfztzaaj7og

And before that, in the 2013 Der Fliegende Holländer from Opernhaus Zurich, where she sung Senta (Holländer: Bryn Terfel; Daland: Matti Salminen):

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/der-fliegende-hollnder-oper-wagner-terfel-kampe-salminen-altinoglu-zurich-2013__bieep0qeuze


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Taplow said:


> If anyone would like to see this production (of Die Walküre), the Bayerische Staatsoper are doing a live broadcast this evening starting at 17:00 CET:
> 
> https://www.staatsoper.de/tv.html?no_cache=1
> 
> The video will be available for later viewing from tomorrow (23.01) at 01:00, for 24 hours.


Thanks Taptow! I will definitely be watching this


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

She just sang an Isolde at Staatsoper Berlin that didn't go so well according to reviews. Barenboim overpowered her throughout & the strain on her voice was apparent.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Bonetan said:


> She just sang an Isolde at Staatsoper Berlin that didn't go so well according to reviews. Barenboim overpowered her throughout & the strain on her voice was apparent.







Weird?


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

interestedin said:


> Weird?


I've seen wierder, trust me.


----------

